# Text Size



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2010)

Don't know if it's just my computer but the font sizes seem to be doing some strange things lately. When I quote sometimes the font sizes are different from quote to quote. They also appear larger in the preview but then not in the post.
This morning the text is smaller for the whole site yet, as far as I'm aware, I haven't changed anything.

Is it me?


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2010)

Hi Ed,

Are you using a PC or mobile device to access the site?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2010)

It's only on the PC at work Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2010)

Okay, good, what about when you look at the same posts / quotes on a different PC - say at home - does it look funny there too, or is this _just_ a work's computer thing?

If so, what OS is on it, and what browser are you using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2010)

Actually since I resized the text it's been fine today!

It's just at work, PC is windows 7, browser is firefox.

Cheers Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2010)

Quoted a post and it increased the text size, this was on my work laptop, a Sony Vaio with Vista.


http://www.cyclechat...ost__p__1503254


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2010)

I'm not at a PC at the moment - but using my iPhone it looks okay.

Could someone else confirm if the text size looks different in the quote please?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2010)

It looks the same to me.

I still find the post editor flakey and have to edit most of my posts several times to get the right number of blank lines between paragraphs (i.e. 1, not 0, 2, 3, 4... which I seem to get almost at random)!


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2010)

Yes, TBH so do I - it's the one thing that doesn't work as well as I'd hoped/expected, however it is going to be completely replaced in the new 3.2 version in the New Year. Not sure when it's going to be released, but it will be very welcomed when it arrives ...


----------

